
A Canticle for Leibowitz - tosh
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/A_Canticle_for_Leibowitz
======
elijahwright
This is one of my favorite books, and more people should be exposed to it.

I’m still not exactly sure of the relevance to the broader HN audience though.

Was there commentary intended?

------
canistel
I find mixing Catholicism and Sci-Fi a quirky but heady mix. Mary Doria
Russell's The Sparrow is another, where Jesuits pilot an interplanetary
mission.

------
fractallyte
Walter Miller wrote some interesting stories in interesting times: Vengeance
for Nikolai (1957) had a vulnerable female Russian protagonist taking on
mighty American invaders! (Recall that the early 50s were the era of
McCarthy's purges against Communists in the US.)

